# صور لأمى العذراء تبكى



## †gomana† (11 يناير 2006)

*صور لأمى العذراء تبكى*

*يارب الصور تعجبكم*













*ايقونة للعذراء تبكى*







*أيقونة تنزل زيت*






*
برواز للسيد المسيح ينزف دم*​





*
برواز للعذراء تبكى*​

*اذكروا ضعفى فى صلواتكم*​


----------



## ميرنا (11 يناير 2006)

*بجد بجد روعه يا جيجى*


----------



## Coptic Man (11 يناير 2006)

*صورة جميلة اوي يا جيجي *


----------



## My Rock (11 يناير 2006)

فعلا صور فيها رهبة... شكرا ليكي...


----------



## amitabh (11 يناير 2006)

صور مليانة بركة و بتأكد محبة الرب يسوع لينا
ربنا معاكى


----------



## sara_tota (12 يناير 2006)

الصور طبعا جميله يا جومانا وده لسببين مهمين

اولا: انا صور لماما العدرا طبعا


ثانيا لان انتى اللى جايباهالنا يا قمر:smil12: 

ميرسى كتير ليكى على الصور الحلوة دى


----------



## بنوتة مشاغبة (12 يناير 2006)

الله واكبر


----------



## †gomana† (12 يناير 2006)

ميرنا قال:
			
		

> *بجد بجد روعه يا جيجى*




*ميرسيه جدا يا ميرنا على مرورك 

الرب يباركك*


----------



## My Rock (12 يناير 2006)

بنوتة مشاغبة قال:
			
		

> الله واكبر


 

هههه شو في بتكبري في الموضوع؟ اجا وقت الاذان لما اجيتي تردين على الموضوع؟


----------



## †gomana† (12 يناير 2006)

*ميرسيه جدا لموننا على مرورك

الرب يباركك*


----------



## †gomana† (12 يناير 2006)

شكرا يا دودى على مرورك

الرب يباركك


----------



## †gomana† (12 يناير 2006)

*ميرسيه يا ستيف على مرورك الجميل دته 

الرب يباركك اخى العزيز*


----------



## †gomana† (12 يناير 2006)

*ميرسيه يا سارة يا عسل على مرورك 

وعلى ردك الرقيق 

ربما يباركك*


----------



## Ya Shero (23 يناير 2006)

*ربنا يباركك جومانا:t14:*


----------



## †gomana† (24 يناير 2006)

ميرسيه لمرورك يا شيرو


----------



## Ya Shero (24 يناير 2006)

*العفو:t31:*


----------



## †gomana† (25 يناير 2006)

اى خدمة 

....


----------



## amjad-ri (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: صور لأمى العذراء تبكى*

صورة جميلة اوي يا جيجي​


----------



## Meriamty (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: صور لأمى العذراء تبكى*



رووووووووووووووووووووعه الصور يا جمانه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 


​


----------



## ابنه الملك (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: صور لأمى العذراء تبكى*

جميل اوى يا جومانه ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## unknowen (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: صور لأمى العذراء تبكى*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
((وقالو لن يدخل الجنة الامن كان هودا او نصارى تلك امانيهم قل هاتو برهانكم ان كنتم صادقين
وقال اليهود ليست النصارى على شئ وقالت النصارى ليست اليهود على شئ وهم يتلون االكتاب كذلك قال الذين لا يعلمون مثل قولهم فالله يحكم بينهم يوم القيامة فيما كانو يختلفون))
صدق الله العظيم


----------



## unknowen (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: صور لأمى العذراء تبكى*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
((وقالو لن يدخل الجنة الامن كان هودا او نصارى تلك امانيهم قل هاتو برهانكم ان كنتم صادقين
وقال اليهود ليست النصارى على شئ وقالت النصارى ليست اليهود على شئ وهم يتلون االكتاب كذلك قال الذين لا يعلمون مثل قولهم فالله يحكم بينهم يوم القيامة فيما كانو يختلفون))
صدق الله العظيم


----------



## ارووجة (16 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: صور لأمى العذراء تبكى*

رووووعة
ربنا يباركك عيوني


----------



## فادية (16 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: صور لأمى العذراء تبكى*

*صزر  رائعه *
*تسلم ايديك عزيزتي جمانه *
*ربنا  يباركك والعذراء تحفظك*​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (16 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: صور لأمى العذراء تبكى*

شكرا على روعة الصور 
الرب يبارككِ​


----------



## SALVATION (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: صور لأمى العذراء تبكى*

_سامحنى يا رب لاننا احزنتك وعزبتك وبصقت فى وجهك وصلبتك عندما اخطى
حقيقى صوره تعزيه وتحذير
ميرسى كتييير




​​_


----------

